# Accucraft Boxcar kit



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I am working on another project that will be a small add on kit to the AMS boxcars. It will give the look of a framed wall on the interior of the cars. Will have the prototype done in a week or so. Here is a photo though of what Im going for. It will be a wood only kit consisting of a laser cut plywood sheet then laser cut basswood for the framing and precut strip wood for the planking and trim. Takes about 30-40 mins to seperate, sand the parts and glue up.


The kits are looking to be about 18.00 per car.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

The pic didn't come through... 

It sounds like an excellent idea, though! EMW used to do a kit to put in the "sheep deck." 

Robert


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea why would the photo come through. Same link works fine over on LSC

Photo link


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Because you had the link wrong.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Odd that the link was inserted in another forum and then copied. Worked on one but not the other.


----------

